

What do you think of my demo video? - planting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WaBkEittPg&spfreload=10

======
planting
I've just created a demo video for my online service - the goal is to increase
conversion and get people to understand the service. I made it quite quick n'
dirty - but I would love some feedback on the general direction. Any ideas on
how it possibly could be improved to more effectively reach my goal? The
service can in short de described as a collaborative idea box for teams and
organisations. You can take a look on both the demo and site here:
[https://www.brightly.io](https://www.brightly.io)

